# MENUdo Footage - Tempcast Tie In



## tempBOT (Mar 27, 2010)

*MENUdo Footage - Tempcast Tie In*
Nearly 2 years of development, and its finally reaching its end.


After years of not posting a video. Here is what MENUdo has grown into. I like to describe it as a Gaming OS. Even though this isn't my style (I wanted the clips to be made and polished by me), I was forced to do so as I wanted this to tie in to the Tempcast - MENUdo Special. Remember this is not the final feel and look MENUdo. There may be changes.


Check out the links below for a video of MENUdo in action, a link to the recorded Tempcast discussing MENUdo or just jump into the thread and join the discussion.


Spoiler: Screenshot:





MENUdo features a vast selection of themes. One such theme is inspired by the DSi OS.






Youtube Video



Tempcast - MENUdo Special



Discuss

Credits: Skyline969 (Video Clips) | soulanger (MENUdo Developer)


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 27, 2010)

I apologize for the production quality, didnt have the equipments so I asked a tester to make a quick video for me (music including).
Enjoy ^^


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

Still says the video is private D:

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 27, 2010)

I likey


----------



## AceOfAces (Mar 27, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## david432111 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Would be nice if you could release a public beta of it soon.


----------



## Devin (Mar 27, 2010)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> I apologize for the production quality, didnt have the equipments so I asked a tester to make a quick video for me (music including).
> Enjoy ^^





+1 Looks epic. Can't wait for it's release.


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 27, 2010)

Soon is near. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Details will be on the Tempcast ^^


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 27, 2010)

it was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... the song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk Some much stuff on menudo!!!


----------



## env (Mar 27, 2010)

tol ang sarap na ng menudo! lol


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its fucking awesome.

Now stop teasing us!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 27, 2010)

Haters dont got shit to say now.


----------



## Excellentnuke (Mar 27, 2010)

I've got to say, it looks amazing from the minute that I watched.


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 27, 2010)

AAAAAAH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats all i can say

its amazing!!!
its ALIVE!!
muhhahahahhaha


----------



## Placeholder (Mar 27, 2010)

"Watch this clip whilst I play unfitting music!"


----------



## House Spider (Mar 27, 2010)

I stand corrected! It is real.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 27, 2010)

zomg,looks pretty good! although,I kind of liked the older one better,its look felt more like a ps3/psp. hmm...maybe it should have been called " XMB4DS "...


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice looks awsome? Hahaha isn't that loading screen from the Acekard 2.1 when he barely boots up into the flashcard into Menudo?


----------



## Placeholder (Mar 27, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Nice looks awsome? Hahaha isn't that loading screen from the Acekard 2.1 when he barely boots up into the flashcard into Menudo?



Probably.

Us testers have unlocked versions. Heck, I can run it off of an R4 or a TT.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh damn.. Is this still going to have a specific cart that it will work on with all the features? And another with some features cut which will work on all flashcarts or most?


----------



## Davess (Mar 27, 2010)

*snip

Anyway, Great job! *Finds donate Button...*


----------



## Placeholder (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's how you find out.

Take today's date. Divide it by the current time. If the number is even, Soul will give it free for all to use. If it's odd Soul will give it to a single flashcart company who do with it what they like.

My point is, SoulAnger keeps changing his mind.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 27, 2010)

It's a shame I can't listen to Tempcast live. I hope it'll be available for download soon!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> It's a shame I can't listen to Tempcast live. I hope it'll be available for download soon!


It should be available within a couple of days on iTunes.


----------



## redact (Mar 27, 2010)

congrats soul, so fitting for it to get a good reception after all the hard work you put into it :3


----------



## Inunah (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice. Reminds me of a PS3's OS and AKAIO morphed together to create some lovely mutant child.

What flash carts will this work for, and does it use its own loaders or external loaders?

Since we don't know this yet... We should... Because it'll get people more hyped up for it.


----------



## Snorlax (Mar 27, 2010)

Wonderful, wonderful.
Now, instead of asking questions, I'll retreat back to my cave.


----------



## Minox (Mar 27, 2010)

Prettified the topic slightly


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 27, 2010)

oh my f*cking god...

thats one sick OS man...

cant wait to play around with that

Damian666


----------



## Opium (Mar 28, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Nice looks awsome? Hahaha isn't that loading screen from the Acekard 2.1 when he barely boots up into the flashcard into Menudo?
> 
> Yes. Us testers are currently running it piggy-backed off another flashcard. For example I'm running it on Acekard 2i. So it uses AKAIO to boot commercial games, therefore it has all the game compatibility AKAIO has.
> 
> ...


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for a release!


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 28, 2010)

There, to all you naysayers that said "fake and gay"...






Oh, and I'm gonna make the original vid there (same video, but with annotations) public instead of private... linky.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2010)

Video looks amazing, and I cant wait for this thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are we still getting the public BETA?


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Video looks amazing, and I cant wait for this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't.

No just kidding nobody is.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, it seems all the usual haters have refrained from posting in this topic, not naming anyone of course. 

Thank you Alex for letting me be a part of this awesome project. Keep up the great work, and I really do hope that a flashcart company will pick this up.


----------



## rpspartin (Mar 28, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Yes. Us testers are currently running it piggy-backed off another flashcard. For example I'm running it on Acekard 2i. So it uses AKAIO to boot commercial games, therefore it has all the game compatibility AKAIO has.
> 
> There are two MENUdo features I'm very impressed with. The always on Xbox Live type connectivity. MENUdo will log you into your online account automatically in just a few seconds after booting and when you boot a game it'll send the game info over wifi to update your online profile and gamercard, plus also upload a copy of your .sav to your profile for safe keeping.
> 
> The other is the theme support. It seems like it has a quite powerful theme system. Anyone who loves theming will certainly enjoy how dynamic you can make it. For example my favourite theme is the DSi theme. It animates and flows very realistically to the native DSi theme:



Okay i heard various things on MENUdo is it going to run off of any flashcard or will it be sold separately, cause i have been hearing it both ways. also once this comes out this is going to become near essential on gbatemp : P I can see this being on a LOT of peoples signatures.


----------



## xtreme1 (Mar 28, 2010)

rpspartin said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im wondering the same...


----------



## Opium (Mar 28, 2010)

rpspartin said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soulanger might have to answer that one. I'm not entirely sure. Various options were discussed though. The beta is definitely running off of various flashcards though.


----------



## xtreme1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Please save my r4 with this!


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow awesome. So what are the bugs that are left with Menudo?


----------



## +jump;+duck (Mar 28, 2010)

why is the logo using chicken? it's supposed to be pork! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont usually say this but this is for this special occasion:

PROUD TO BE PINOY!!

That's one hell of an OS!! I cant wait to use it.

So GBAtemp is focusing on MENUdo now?


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 28, 2010)

Didn't Soulanger say it was going to be free on all carts and he'd accept donations lol? Or did I hear wrong? Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 28, 2010)

Will it get regular firmware updates and will I be able to use it on my M3?

That's all I need to know.


----------



## Splych (Mar 28, 2010)

MENUdo is free. The whole OS is free. 
It'll be like any other homebrew on any flashcart.
But it will have a special flashcart that will be able to load NDS Roms as well. This is not yet announced, so don't bother Soul about this since I don't think Soul has any plans of telling us yet xD.


----------



## rpspartin (Mar 28, 2010)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> Please save my r4 with this!




If it runs on your R4 then it won't "save" it. Just make it look prettier thats all. the game compatibility would be exactly the same.


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 28, 2010)

@splych: I know you followed this project well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the idea has changed now, everything is free. its not cart exclusive as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 watch the vids and podcast ^^
right now it supports rom compat with ys and akaio carts, but if fc teams would talk to me i will want to release this to all carts out there. so if your cart isnt ys or akaio, ask your team to talk to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to see what I could do ^^


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks SoulAnger, you're awesome! I smell another legend in DS Homebrew, and all around DS Stuff.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2010)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> @splych: I know you followed this project well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should go talk to Xenon++ he has made a rom loader for M3 that works with DSCovered and he may be able to help you.
I missed the tempcast, did you re;ease any news on that public beta?


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> SoulAnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He released nothing except its in closed then will go into open beta and other stuff IIRC.

Donate $1 to Soul for a copy of MENUdo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't know how serious about this in the podcast)


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> SoulAnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he didn't.  MenuDO will be released after the 3DS if we are lucky.
Lol just kidding.  But there are too many bugs for the beta to be released to the public.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 28, 2010)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> Please save my r4 with this!



Like soulanger said. It will not be saved. It will have the same rom compatiblity as TTDS hacked a12. You may as well get a cart off the Acekard series or wait until the cart is announced.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 28, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't say that. In fact he said that wasn't the case. It will be free, although donations are appreciated.  Open beta won't be released until all known bugs are dealt with.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> soulanger (2 hours ago)  Reply
> the os is free. no special carts needed. if it doesnt support your cart, hopefully your cart's developer would talk to me and help me support it. :]



It's from the comments on the Youtube vid. I wonder if some of the teams will talk to Soul.

Anyways, proud to be Pinoy!


----------



## lolzed (Mar 28, 2010)

Great video,can't wait to see this finished







Proud to be Pinoy


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 28, 2010)

Video updated. ^^ now finally some sleep. :]


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 28, 2010)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Video updated. ^^ now finally some sleep. :]








 You're using tiny's music. Oh and yes the music changed ... I hated the other song.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> SoulAnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the other song better , but the new song fits


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 28, 2010)

Very impressive work Soulanger!  That looks fantasticv.  Those are some pretty mad programming skills you've got!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 28, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-__________________-X

WHYYYY MEEEE >.


----------



## env (Mar 28, 2010)

nice logo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  very inspired by our own ... 




KNORR CUBES!  XD
~Proud to be Pinoy!


----------



## raiderscrusade (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow. Far out. This is ****** epic!

Oh my gosh. I need this, now.

Make my YSMenu look a lot better thats for sure.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 28, 2010)

When can we expect the next build before public release?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, when I read the "Tempcast is delayed" thread I actually thought that it was fake for a while. But yeah, this about proves me wrong.


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome video ! I can't wait to test this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LOL at the wiki MENUdo's status :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Currently MENUdo's Status is: Completed. McChicken Burger Release not out yet



Makes me hungry now


----------



## hvsep (Mar 28, 2010)

Woah woah. So if my AK runs on AKAIO, I'll be able to auto boot it or somethin' and have it have the game compatibility that AKAIO has? I'm uber confuzzled.

But anywho, IT LOOKS AWESOME. Definitely appreciate the work the whole team put into this. It... is just too cool.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Mar 28, 2010)

hvsep said:
			
		

> Woah woah. So if my AK runs on AKAIO, I'll be able to auto boot it or somethin' and have it have the game compatibility that AKAIO has? I'm uber confuzzled.
> 
> But anywho, IT LOOKS AWESOME. Definitely appreciate the work the whole team put into this. It... is just too cool.



I think this is a homebrew application like moonshell which uses the actual firmware loader, in your case, AKAIO, to boot commercial ROMs.

Meaning it would have the same compatibility as AKAIO, I think.


----------



## crook (Mar 28, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 28, 2010)

It is menudo. Its a firmware replacement like how ysmenu is. 
MENUdo has plenty of features. (don't know them off the top of my head)


----------



## popoffka (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my, that's awesome! It looks like the most functional app for DS ever created!
I'm waiting for the release.

Btw, will it be fully compatible with EZVi? And how will it run - will it run from a flashcart or will it replace your FW?


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 28, 2010)

Ask the Ez Flash team to contact soul to make a loader. So far it works with ysmenu and akaio. (don't really know what else it works on)

It runs from a flashcart.


----------



## Another World (Mar 28, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> -__________________-X
> 
> WHYYYY MEEEE >.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 28, 2010)

Notice April fools is only a few days from now...

Jk, loving this development. Even if there is that slightest chance I won't use it, I still want to thank you for putting that kind of effort just because.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 28, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Awesome video ! I can't wait to test this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh... I haven't changed that in ages... And i think that was our tester build....?


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 28, 2010)

any way to buy myself in the testers group?

i dont have a aki card yet, but i will soon so, please let me know if this is possible ^^

Damian666


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 28, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Uhh... I haven't changed that in ages... And i think that was our tester build....?


Well ... perhaps it's time too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could write something like that :  "Currently MENUdo's Status is: Completed. Chicken McNuggets release almost out !" 

@Soulanger : if you need a beta tester on EZV, i'm here. i'm not that bad at this job.


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 28, 2010)

Wiki is now open for public.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2010)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Wiki is now open for public.


OMG Thanks
It feels like its so close to being released


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 28, 2010)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Wiki is now open for public.



link?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Were any betas released yesterday, actually? I wasn't there the entire time, so I don't know.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah. Some builds were given out to new testers. Welcome Spikey and Opium.


----------



## JohnLoco (Mar 28, 2010)

Where can i find a list of all it's features? Like how does the cheating work and saves etc?
Other then that, im looking forward to supply Phoenix Wright themes for this bad girl.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Yeah. Some builds were given out to new testers. Welcome Spikey and Opium.


Huh? Wasn't Spikey already a tester? That's what I saw on Facebook anyway...


----------



## dnniwa485 (Mar 28, 2010)

nice is you got there... keep it up

...

btw: that funny icon you got there.. is almost like a emblem icon of "Knorr Chicken Cubes" isnt it?


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 28, 2010)

What exactly is it? An alternate Firmware for AK2i? Can it run Commercial games? If so, when people use it, will the MENUdo author need to make patches for games in stead of AKAIO/AK team?

So it's like a new alternate firmware like AKAIO?


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn, this looks so good...


----------



## Opium (Mar 28, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> What exactly is it? An alternate Firmware for AK2i? Can it run Commercial games? If so, when people use it, will the MENUdo author need to make patches for games in stead of AKAIO/AK team?
> 
> So it's like a new alternate firmware like AKAIO?



It's not a firmware as such. In it's current state think of it as a replacement graphical interface for your card. It piggy-backs on top of the card's firmware. So for example, if you're using an Acekard 2/i it will use the latest AKAIO firmware to launch games, but the actual selection of the games and other features (like online connectivity/gamercards) is all MENUdo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wonderful work soulanger


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! Just amazing. MENUdo+AKAIO loaders=EPICNESS!
Really hyped about it now.(Loved the music in the video)


----------



## Master_B (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice vid. Just same questions like everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- when will it be released?
- does it work on cyclods?
- does it start automaticly instead of cyclo firmware?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2010)

Master_B said:
			
		

> Nice vid. Just same questions like everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unknown
Unknown
If you set it to autoboot


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Damian666 said:
			
		

> SoulAnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gamenow.asia/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Master_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd!


----------



## Damian666 (Mar 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Damian666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you ^^

Damian666


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Damian666 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, GameNow.asia is SoulAnger's site, so that's where he keeps all of the stuff.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 28, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 28, 2010)

this is pretty cool cant wait to try it out


----------



## toxicflash (Mar 28, 2010)

that looks the mutts nuts! 

AKAIO + MENUdo = LOTS OF SEX WEE!!!


----------



## luke_c (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good as always, been following this for a couple of months and it's just getting better and better! Keep it up soul!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 28, 2010)

MENUdo site: http://www.gamenow.asia/

MENUdo wiki: http://www.gamenow.asia/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Master_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 28, 2010)

FRESH!!!
Looks nice, pretty tech! Mii Like'ii!!


----------



## supervenice (Mar 28, 2010)

ha..super coolness..



NOW I KNOW WHY ITS CALLED MENUdo.i thought its really funny naming it after a dish.hahaha.cause soulanger is a pinoy..wow ur so cool pare!!!!



wish it will be released this summer...oh well


----------



## Klx5 (Mar 28, 2010)

this thing looks really interesting, for a minute i thought, the creator of this thing was Mexican but then i saw the chicken and realized he wasn't, Mexican menudo is made with beef (just some general information heheheh)


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Mar 28, 2010)

AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All we can do is wait.!


----------



## JohnLoco (Mar 28, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but i want to help..


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Mar 28, 2010)

Umm... it looks nice but what exactly is it? A flashcart firmware like AKAIO? I sorry but I'm a total noob when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Egonny (Mar 28, 2010)

What's the 'horny dog wallpaper'?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> MENUdo's Size
> 
> gameboot(default) = 800kb
> customized nds files = 8mb
> screensavers (windows 95 maze & *horny dog*) = 12m


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 28, 2010)

Egonny said:
			
		

> What's the 'horny dog wallpaper'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell...


----------



## enlargedhousecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I feel like eating menudo right now


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Gunmaster51 said:
			
		

> Umm... it looks nice but what exactly is it? A flashcart firmware like AKAIO? I sorry but I'm a total noob when it comes to this stuff.
> Question's been answered before.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks Soulanger!


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







It's a dog that licks your screen, not dissimilar to the one you'd see on a cell phone screensaver commercial.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he got his first build just yesterday


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 28, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spikey has had it for at least 3 weeks now. :\


----------



## zeromac (Mar 28, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was a tester for 3 weeks but just recicved his build yesterday


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 28, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, wrong, wrong. He got it when right after he became a tester.

/nuff said


----------



## DarkMega NT Warr (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL, in the changelog, it says:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The MENUdo is a lie.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Mar 29, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Gunmaster51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2010)

Omg i just wanted to be able to have a sig that updated with what i played. What a sexy OS you have there soul. I cant wait for a release.


----------



## laxman0220 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gunmaster51 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think of using moonshell to boot commercial roms. This is like that except MenuDo has way more features. I have a question, how big is Menudo files?


----------



## House Spider (Mar 31, 2010)

Cool, it's got the Windows 95 3D Maze Screensaver.


----------



## Shaker78 (Apr 3, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Think of using moonshell to boot commercial roms. This is like that except MenuDo has way more features. I have a question, how big is Menudo files?



gameboot(default) = 800kb
customized nds files = 8mb
screensavers (windows 95 maze & horny dog) = 12mb

default = 7mb
menudo.nds = 2.2mb

Themes ->
MENUdo Virtue(default) = 1mb
All 17 others excluding virtue = 35mb

MENUdo standard(only virtue and no screensavers) = 10mb
MENUdo professional(all themes and no screensavers) = 44mb
MENUdo ultimate(all installed) = 67mb

http://www.gamenow.asia/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 3, 2010)

On the Wiki it mentions it will only load roms on one specific cart, is this still the case ( i know you can't tell us which yet ) as I would like to know whether to live with my M3i0 till the beta is released and then buy a new cart or buy an Acekard now?


----------



## Beige (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, very nice SoulAnger!  I almost forgot this existed >.>
My Acekard 2i has been sitting to the side as I play Pokemon, but once this goes public I'll rip that thing out of  my DS Lite and back into my DSi.  Once it's out I'll work on a few themes for it.  My only suggestion being that a theme section should be on the site when it's released XD


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 7, 2010)

I wants it badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  . Especially like the gamertag thing you got going there. How long till release? Days....Months?


----------

